# How to install something with YUM, or not?



## joao2000 (Nov 24, 2011)

I'm trying to install a window manager, Xorg and VNC server on a dedi through SSH, so as to have some sort of GUI. I've learnt a few commands pertaining YUM. I thought YUM was this repository I could access and that all I'd have to do is type `yum install [name of package that comes up in the yum list command]` but I was wrong.

YUM only sees what things you have installed. How can I install something that YUM says is in 'base', not 'installed', through YUM? I was told by my lazy-ass support to download and install it (xorg, a window manager like xfce and vnc). But I downloaded it (learnt how to do wget of a webpage, I'm a genius). And it's in rar format.

Now support tells me I have to unpackage (unrar) it and place it in the correct folders. I wouldn't know how to do that. That's nuts. Clearly support hasn't explained jack to me. I humbly ask you for help. Can I install it via a YUM command, asking YUM to fetch it and install it, being as it (xorg) in 'base'.

If not, what do I do with a tar/rar/bz whatever file I've done wget of, how can I place it in the correct folder?


----------



## phoenix (Nov 25, 2011)

YUM is the package manager for RedHat Linux, not FreeBSD.  This is a FreeBSD users support forum.  You're not likely to get help on using YUM here.  You'd be better off asking on the RedHat support forums.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 25, 2011)

Closing it too. This will never find a way back to FreeBSD ..


----------

